# Remote Coding Company Suggestions



## pegjoh5746 (Sep 9, 2019)

I am looking for a remote coding position, that allows a flexible schedule and the ability to work anywhere in the U.S. I've read several reviews and there seems to mixed reviews for remote coding companies. Does anyone have any suggestions for a good company with good benefits? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 9, 2019)

You should try Maxim.  I have worked for them for several years and they pay weekly , let me work my own schedule, and they provide the equipment.  You do have to pass an exam first and it is not easy but it is fair.  You also must maintain a 97% accuracy and they audit each month.  I like the people there very much and I like the clients I have been assigned to work.  My recruiter is Gary Carr and you can call him at (216) 714-0614.  They are currently looking for a coder that is experienced and uses books for coding and knows Epic.


----------



## bealk@shands.ufl.edu (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey Mitchellde,
Can you please share a link to your company. I am would like to apply however I'm a new certified coder but Ive worked in healthcare for 10 years and I have lots of Epic experience


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 9, 2019)

Their website is
www.maximhealthcare.com


----------



## bealk@shands.ufl.edu (Sep 10, 2019)

Great Thank you


----------

